
Google Stadia launches 4K game-streaming in November - ashraymalhotra
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/06/google-stadia-launches-4k-game-streaming-in-november-for-9-99-mo/
======
ashraymalhotra
An advantage of having cloud gaming would be to enable gaming on Mac and
Linux.

